# 2020 BADGER STATE Morel Season



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Time to start scouting.
Wishing all a prolific/bountiful season for spring 2020.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Dang ice auger is getting cranky, time to start thinking spring!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Dang ice auger is getting cranky, time to start thinking spring!!
> View attachment 24528
> View attachment 24530
> View attachment 24532


Woo Man...i know you are loving that out their ice fishing.. @Old Elm.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

An April forage party.


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

Only a couple more months, been a very strange winter in south central Wisconsin way below snow average here in janesville area, I hope it doesn't affect the spring hunt!! Last year was my 1st year going out had a blast! Found maybe 5 lbs total not much for some of ya. But did find some spots that had a lot of end of year ones that were starting to melt or burn. But saw Alabama is starting to find them might gave to take a vacation south soon Lol. Good luck to everyone


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> An April forage party.
> View attachment 24554


i love this old picture of who we are and where we came from
Thank You for posting it @Old Elm


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, . . . Haven't even started tapping trees yet, want to get at least a good month of sapping before even starting to itch for morels. Plenty of ice fishing yet also to make the most of. Need to enjoy each season for what it provides us. But dang it, now I'm going to be seeing shrooms in my dreams tonight. Thanks alot Old Elm


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, . . . Haven't even started tapping trees yet, want to get at least a good month of sapping before even starting to itch for morels. Plenty of ice fishing yet also to make the most of. Need to enjoy each season for what it provides us. But dang it, now I'm going to be seeing shrooms in my dreams tonight. Thanks alot Old Elm


Twisted, I couldn’t agree more about enjoying the season’s one at a time, however I’m blaming Wade. He called & got this O’le Badger all stirred up a few weeks ago - held off posting a new 2020 thread as long as I could, then decide’d to share the pain.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

We are All gonna be standing right in the middle of um... having fun !


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

Now think I said earlier that last year was my 1st year and had a long winter. This winter has been very strange especially by the janesville area. Normally we have at least a foot for frost line this year really nothing, we had a rain storm in January where nightcrawlers were popping up everywhere. How much does that affect the ground warming up? And with the way below normal snow we had how much does it affect the moister, cause fo know both play a big part. After tomorrow we most likely won't have any snow left on the ground pretty bare already. Yes we have had quite a bit of rain this year way more then any winter I remember. I know we still got about 2 months before the hunt starts 1 can hope maybe soon by a week or 2 Lol. But I can never have enough info on how to be better at hunting morels. Any thoughts would be much appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Bob Gosnell said:


> Now think I said earlier that last year was my 1st year and had a long winter. This winter has been very strange especially by the janesville area. Normally we have at least a foot for frost line this year really nothing, we had a rain storm in January where nightcrawlers were popping up everywhere. How much does that affect the ground warming up? And with the way below normal snow we had how much does it affect the moister, cause fo know both play a big part. After tomorrow we most likely won't have any snow left on the ground pretty bare already. Yes we have had quite a bit of rain this year way more then any winter I remember. I know we still got about 2 months before the hunt starts 1 can hope maybe soon by a week or 2 Lol. But I can never have enough info on how to be better at hunting morels. Any thoughts would be much appreciated!! Thanks


Welcome to the group & have an awesome season.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

twisted minds said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, . . . Haven't even started tapping trees yet, want to get at least a good month of sapping before even starting to itch for morels. Plenty of ice fishing yet also to make the most of. Need to enjoy each season for what it provides us. But dang it, now I'm going to be seeing shrooms in my dreams tonight. Thanks alot Old Elm


We finally tapped yesterday (March 1) in southern Michigan. It ran all night. I had a lot of heavy bags to dump this morning.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy John @JohnS42
and to Any New Folks on here.
We Welcome you to Enjoy and be Happy.
so..if you will go or have now gone back a few years and begin reading forward till present..
you be finding yourself self..
as if you are almost out there living and learning and exploring and enjoying right beside all of us Awesome Caracters..
Woodsman Outdoorsman Naturalist
self Reliant Last of the Frontiersmen..
its an Everything Read...
a Novel, a Poem, a Love story,
an Adventure, a Hunters log, and a Drama
a Comedy, a Documentary..
its Also a Family with a Love for the Hunt
its a Legacy..and its More.. its Anything and its Everything..
and any Questions that anyone has are already Answered in all our Pages and Postings Past...
After Reading You Should Feel Good..
You Will Know Us..
just all Good Good.. And Win Win
So John ...Read Read... Enjoy Enjoy
then Come back and Join in with us
and then Ask Questions..
Many of Us have Hunted, Hundreds and Hundreds again of Miles Loving looking Enjoying Learning.. Finding Morels and Other Fungi... and we are all good Friendly Folks here...
and We will Help You John..
Still i think Yourself putting in the Efforts Reading up to date Local and in near by States
is of the First and Most Help with Benefits you can gain in No other way.
go back John.. go back a few years
and Read who we are and where we've been .. Then Join in With us Now..
@JohnS42
Thank You Sir
from Wade..


----------



## avngal (Mar 18, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Time to start scouting.
> Wishing all a prolific/bountiful season for spring 2020.


Same to you!


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

Found 10lbs of morels today here in East Texas. Rubbing it in my brothers face as he moved to Madison area about a year ago. LOL.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

happy new year folks!. crazy times in our society indeed, but Morels are Essential !. I'm ready..... xoxo


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

Got a question for you more experienced morel hunters! Where is a good area to look for black morels? Same area you find grey and yellows? Or around different types of forage? Just curious cause do know they come up a couple weeks before the grey and yellows and with this nice weather we are having in southern Wisconsin we might start finding them in the next week or so..... maybe!!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Scouting for morel trees today in 64 degree heat in local park. I noticed a couple small bags hanging in the brush and I ustta hate on these people for doing that, but I'm thinking I'm warming up to liking them for picking up So I don't step in it. I don't think they take their fish for walks, so I'm only assuming the prize within. Picture from last year.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Ramps / Leeks starting to sprout. Morels to follow. Eau Claire County


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Inthewild said:


> Ramps / Leeks starting to sprout. Morels to follow. Eau Claire County


Not ramps, likely Lilly of the Valley.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Nope...Ramps, positive. Known and picked patch, otherwise I may be sick or dead from previous years.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Inthewild said:


> Nope...Ramps, positive. Known and picked patch, otherwise I may be sick or dead from previous years.


Look at the bases, and the multiple furled leaves. Not ramps. Ramps may come up in same area, and that is what you have harvested before, but those are almost definitely not ramps.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> Look at the bases, and the multiple furled leaves. Not ramps. Ramps may come up in same area, and that is what you have harvested before, but those are almost definitely not ramps.
> View attachment 26784


Well this Makes for and interesting Informational Opportunity..
@Inthewild
i don't mean to put you to work Brother.
But;....if you could put a recognizable stick or marker in that patch..
and get us all some clear time lasp photos.. then we could all know for sure and then Benefit from.. This Innocent deference in identifying this Plant in Question..
its a Cool Opportunity but Only if you are Able
No Pressure Man..
Thank You


----------



## triarchy (Mar 23, 2020)

Inthewild said:


> Nope...Ramps, positive. Known and picked patch, otherwise I may be sick or dead from previous years.


Im in central Wisconsin (Fox Valley) and Im seeing about the same sized ramps today. Same situation, known ramp spots, observed at the same relative stage of growth over many years. I think those are almost certainly ramps. If it looks like that and smells like garlic, im picking it!

Cant wait for the morels.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Decide'n on them Ramps is...
Kinda How I've Pursued dating the Ladies
* if it looked Right and smelled Good
I'd be try'n to do somethin with it *


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

wade said:


> Well this Makes for and interesting Informational Opportunity..
> @Inthewild
> i don't mean to put you to work Brother.
> But;....if you could put a recognizable stick or marker in that patch..
> ...


@wade

While I actually enjoy a challenge, I would be going out of my way (walking 2.5 miles) for several months to show the difference, which at the end of the day all findings would be buried within the time vault of Morels.com, never to be seen again. Let's use this as a training guide.

*This I know: PLEASE do your own RESEARCH on wild edibles* prior to consuming IF you can not positively identify a possible edible. Do NOT rely on others opinions, its YOUR life/health. I'm guessing if you can access a blog site like Morels.com, you can easily research your possible edible online. 

In general terms:

Ramps: Will be found in the wild. Leaves of 1-3 possible. Grow from a pronounced bulb which gets larger as they grow. Smell like garlic/onions. Grow earlier in spring. Produce a Daisy like flower as they mature. 
Taste GREAT.

Lilly of the Valley: Tend to be found in residential areas, past or present. Leaves of 1-3 possible. Grow from a stem with long roots. Do NOT smell like garlic/onions. Grow later in spring. Produce a Bell type hanging trellis of flowers as they mature. NEVER Edible.

Wishing all a Safe and prosperous adventure in the wild. 

@jg010682


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> @wade
> 
> While I actually enjoy a challenge, I would be going out of my way (walking 2.5 miles) for several months to show the difference, which at the end of the day all findings would be buried within the time vault of Morels.com, never to be seen again. Let's use this as a training guide.
> 
> ...


Thats Awesome Thank You
@Inthewild


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Ticks ARE out. Time to spray. Best wishes for the season.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

wade said:


> Well this Makes for and interesting Informational Opportunity..
> @Inthewild
> i don't mean to put you to work Brother.
> But;....if you could put a recognizable stick or marker in that patch..
> ...


4.08.20 update. My temperature gauge is within 1 degree, if not dead on.

Open, south facing ramps: 46 degrees


Inner woods: 44 degrees


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> 4.08.20 update. My temperature gauge is within 1 degree, if not dead on.
> 
> Open, south facing ramps: 46 degrees
> 
> ...


oh..thats Awesome..and really nice gauge


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Ok, I think I have some ramps down the road, i see them when i run, thought they were some perinnial that got loose from someones landscaping. Going to dig them and get pics.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Feel like Feb today. 
Oh well, we’ve got the perfect moisture set up for a prolonged morel season around here! Enjoy.


----------



## TJM (May 4, 2017)

I'm heading out to my land the next three weekends. have some work to do getting ready for turkey hunting next week and trout opener the following. So plans are scouting walking the land removing and deadfalls. But more important is to just walk and enjoy the woods. Ill post if I see anything interesting.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> 4.08.20 update. My temperature gauge is within 1 degree, if not dead on.
> 
> Open, south facing ramps: 46 degrees
> 
> ...


4.17.20 update. This is after 10 inches of snow fell on Easter Sunday 4.12.20

Open, south facing ramps: 39 degrees


Inner woods: 37 degrees


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

We're going to need some moisture in Minnesota if this warmth is coming next week... spirit in the sky.. just asking .. wrenometer defcon3.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

lilly of the valley I mean,


twisted minds said:


> Look at the bases, and the multiple furled leaves. Not ramps. Ramps may come up in same area, and that is what you have harvested before, but those are almost definitely not ramps.
> View attachment 26784


At first I thought you where right. I even posted but deleted it saying so. Ramps do come up at first together like that. But if they smell like onion garlic and he picked that same patch before they are definitely ramps. Funny I never noticed ramps when first coming up bases where like that. will check out tomorrow some ramp sprouts I saw today, first ones this year. Will take a pic if I remember my phone ha. This is why I like this forum.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Where do I get my hands on some water cress..?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

buckthornman said:


> Where do I get my hands on some water cress..?


i FOUND SOME BUT i DON'T KNOW IF i WOULD PICK THEM THERE


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I'm a bit nort of you troop..not that it matters sometimes. Bucky


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

If I find some..gonna keep it going for a year in some water!


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi, just wanted to say I have enjoyed all the posts here... what a knowledgeable bunch of people willing to share what they know!

I've been gathering mushrooms of different and ever increasing varieties for about 4 years. My kids have often accompanied me, and last spring we found our first morels together. I'd like to get my wife involved beyond the consumption end of things and hope to take the entire family on a camping/gathering outing this year. I was looking at 4-29 to 5-1 in the Ferryville area. Based on the forecast we're in the 60° daytime and 40° night time. I want this to be a successful trip and appreciate your advise on the timing. Might be my only shot to add my wife as a picker!

Thanks again for everything!


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Kids and I with our first days finds last May. Interestingly, there was a large group of boys scouts camping near where we parked. Several of them were interested in what had. An hour later after describing where and what to look for 30+ kids were off foraging!


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

So... every campground in SW WI is closed. On to plan B, we're going to stay at an Airbnb near Wauzake. Best part is there's 600 acres we can hike around right on the property. Hopefully May 4-6 isn't too early. I see tiny morels were found near Richland according to the Great Morel Map.


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

70° today and 1-2" of rain should help get things going. Looks like 10 of the next 14 days are highs in the 60s and lows in the 40s.


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

Yes we definitely need some rain by the state line area janesville south to beloit pretty dry out in the woods. If we get the rain with the weather should be poppin soon, haven't checked soil temp in a few days think on Saturday it was 47 in the woods so hope it warms up soon, these lows in the lower 30s stink!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

found a nice size one in Indiana didnt get to cut it at the stem was too busy trying to keep from falling


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Trying my hand at shiitike mushrooms. I was gifted some spores several weeks ago and went out and harvested (25) 42" long oak sections varying in width from 4" -8". I let them 'rest' a couple of weeks, today they get inoculated! I guess we'll see in a year or more if I did it right!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

John Zuleger said:


> Trying my hand at shiitike mushrooms. I was gifted some spores several weeks ago and went out and harvested (25) 42" long oak sections varying in width from 4" -8". I let them 'rest' a couple of weeks, today they get inoculated! I guess we'll see in a year or more if I did it right!


good luck, always wanted to do that.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 30124
> found a nice size one in Indiana didnt get to cut it at the stem was too busy trying to keep from falling





noskydaddy said:


> Blacks?


@elmgirl 

BRAGGER... Sucks to be us. lol Love it though!


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks like more rain for the SW portion of the state and a seesaw of temperatures. Certainly looks like the right mix of conditions! 

Has anyone gotten an opportunity to take soil temperatures? 

Better yet... Any success foraging over the weekend?


----------



## triarchy (Mar 23, 2020)

John Zuleger said:


> Looks like more rain for the SW portion of the state and a seesaw of temperatures. Certainly looks like the right mix of conditions!
> 
> Has anyone gotten an opportunity to take soil temperatures?
> 
> Better yet... Any success foraging over the weekend?


Im in the Fox Valley and went out this weekend to some spots a bit south that have been good the last few years, but nothing yet. I went out knowing it was too early and somehow still left the woods disappointed! The forecast looks promising and this rain will help, it was pretty dry.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> 4.17.20 update. This is after 10 inches of snow fell on Easter Sunday 4.12.20
> 
> Open, south facing ramps: 39 degrees
> 
> ...


Update 4.27.20

Open, south facing ramps: 52 degrees


Inner woods: 52 degrees


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

John Zuleger said:


> Looks like more rain for the SW portion of the state and a seesaw of temperatures. Certainly looks like the right mix of conditions!
> 
> Has anyone gotten an opportunity to take soil temperatures?
> 
> Better yet... Any success foraging over the weekend?


Things are setting up perfectly, for a banner year. Good luck out there keep us posted.


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Old Elm said:


> Things are setting up perfectly, for a banner year. Good luck out there keep us posted.


Absolutely!

Picked a bunch of ramps yesterday after finding out it's a little early yet for fiddle heads.

Made a huge pot of potato soup loaded with those fresh ramps and ham hocks


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

I've been on the hunt for an inexpensive mesh bag for harvesting mushrooms and other wild edibles. In the past it's been a plastic bag, sleeves tied shut on a jacket, or just about anything else I could stuff my find into, they all work but not the greatest.

Walmart has 15"x18" mesh laundry bags with a zipper for $1.17 each. They seem well made for the price and stuff down pretty small allowing you to carry several for the really big hauls. I'm going to tie a strip of orange flagging on the the handle, I've spent way too much time returning to retrieve things I've forgotten in the woods.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Getting a Million Morel (obviously more) rain today. Now if I can find Just 100. Not greedy or anything is I?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

John Zuleger said:


> Kids and I with our first days finds last May. Interestingly, there was a large group of boys scouts camping near where we parked. Several of them were interested in what had. An hour later after describing where and what to look for 30+ kids were off foraging!


Looks like that was a good day. On timing, watch this thread for pictures and when everyone goes quite they're in the woods.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 30124
> found a nice size one in Indiana didnt get to cut it at the stem was too busy trying to keep from falling


Didn't notice it in Your Indiana post, but that thing covers the whole road.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

John Zuleger said:


> Trying my hand at shiitike mushrooms. I was gifted some spores several weeks ago and went out and harvested (25) 42" long oak sections varying in width from 4" -8". I let them 'rest' a couple of weeks, today they get inoculated! I guess we'll see in a year or more if I did it right!


Very cool!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Pheasantbacks starting. My moto is: If the tree (Elm, or possibly Maple) has a pheasantback, don't attack. Meaning there ain't gonna be any morels to be found related to that tree.


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Inthewild said:


> Pheasantbacks starting. My moto is: If the tree (Elm, or possibly Maple) has a pheasantback, don't attack. Meaning there ain't gonna be any morels to be found related to that tree.
> View attachment 31380
> View attachment 31382


Interesting, I'm going to really try and pay attention to that this season!

Have you ever harvested pheasant backs that size? Seems like I always find them much larger and they are too tough to eat.


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

John Zuleger said:


> Have you ever harvested pheasant backs that size? Seems like I always find them much larger and they are too tough to eat.


They're at their prime when they're on the small size – I don't like them much bigger than this.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

John Zuleger said:


> Interesting, I'm going to really try and pay attention to that this season!
> 
> Have you ever harvested pheasant backs that size? Seems like I always find them much larger and they are too tough to eat.


@John Zuleger . These are just starting out. Some people claim 3-4" are best. The stem is tough, better have a sharp knife and cutout the stem to leave outter edges to eat. I've been able to harvest 100's of pounds a season if I wanted, but they are not for me. I'm so into Morels, I just don't stop for pheasantbacks. Maybe I should collect and sell?


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Last week...should be good picking next week!be safe stay at least six feet from all my spots!


----------



## theresonlynow (May 12, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> Pheasantbacks starting. My moto is: If the tree (Elm, or possibly Maple) has a pheasantback, don't attack. Meaning there ain't gonna be any morels to be found related to that tree.
> View attachment 31380
> View attachment 31382


Sorry, I disagree. I have found morels at the base of trees with pheasant backs many times. Hey, I don't care where I find them as long as I find them!


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

The anticipation of getting out in SW Wisconsin Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday with my wife and kids has me keyed right up! This is exactly how I get as the rut gets closer and I start seeing bucks cruising mid day! 

I have found it interesting how quiet this forum is, you guys are way better at containing your enthusiasm! I've heard it said that when the group goes silent, everyone is out picking. If that statement is true then folks must have baskets full already!

Good luck to everyone. I assume many of you will be out enjoying this beautiful weekend. I'm going to be knocking off honey do's and putting together things.


----------



## FlyFisherman09 (Oct 3, 2019)

The calm before the storm. Should be a cracker of a season! Things seemed to have shaped up nicely.

Stay safe, and respect others. Goodluck.


Cheers.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

La Crosse County on the board. Guess I'm taking some ribeyes out of freezer when I get home for tomorrow.


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Is that a zip up laundry bag you're hauling your loot in? Looks just like the ones I bought at Walmart. How do you like it?


----------



## theresonlynow (May 12, 2013)

One. One stinkin' morel. Hrumph.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 31904
> View attachment 31906
> View attachment 31908
> View attachment 31910
> ...


NICE, DID YOU FIND THE ANTLER ALSO TODAY?


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

John Zuleger said:


> Is that a zip up laundry bag you're hauling your loot in? Looks just like the ones I bought at Walmart. How do you like it?



Yep. Been using them for many years. I like them alot. They're cheap, have a loop handle, zippered opening, the mesh is soft enough that it doesn't damage the shrooms, even the delicate big blondes that come towards the end of the season. They allow bugs and dirt to fall through, while protecting the mushrooms when going through briars and thickets. And are just large enough, that even when full, not enough weight from the mushrooms on top to squish the ones on bottom. And they fold up small enough to put in your pocket.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> NICE, DID YOU FIND THE ANTLER ALSO TODAY?


 Yep, found that also


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Time to start scouting.
> Wishing all a prolific/bountiful season for spring 2020.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Don't forget Bucky!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> Yep, found that also


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Shot of permathin anyone?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Time to start scouting.
> Wishing all a prolific/bountiful season for spring 2020.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

may the morel God touch each and everyone of ya! Buckthornman


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Found 25 after work yesterday...


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> Update 4.27.20
> 
> Open, south facing ramps: 52 degrees
> 
> ...


Update 5.1.20

Open, south facing ramps: 57 degrees


Inner woods: 56 degrees


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

This morel painting from my gallery by the notable impressionist, John Kornfeind, a dear friend of mine, depicts what it feels like when I find morels for the first time after a long absence. Because morels blend into the forest floor so well, I have to retrain my eyes to find them. I throw all sorts of look alike objects on the ground such as spruce cones and wild cucumber pods in order to practice. While I appreciate the artists among us, there is no substitute for the exuberance of finding the real thing in nature. In the meantime I am staring at this painting, drinking wine, and waiting for the season to begin.


----------



## Megatroniks (May 3, 2020)

Hey guys ! Found 5 total so far in NE WI


----------



## demo (May 3, 2020)

Hello all!! I just joined this site and morel hunting. I know people keep there spots pretty private, but i'm going to try asking for some spots to find some good morels in Green Bay/Appleton area or any good spots anywhere. I've done research on places to look but haven't had luck. I would love to find some so any information would be awesome. Thank you.


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

demo said:


> Hello all!! I just joined this site and morel hunting. I know people keep there spots pretty private, but i'm going to try asking for some spots to find some good morels in Green Bay/Appleton area or any good spots anywhere. I've done research on places to look but haven't had luck. I would love to find some so any information would be awesome. Thank you.


The micro climate of the door county peninsula seems to yield mushrooms before other areas that far to the north. I think there are a couple of state parks up there, that's where I would start.
Additionally, watch the weather, watch Craigslist for people selling fresh picked morels, same with Facebook market place, get on the DNR website and find MFL, county parks and lace up your boots. 

Get a good mushroom ID book and extend your foraging season. Oyster mushrooms come right in the tail end of morels, followed by chicken of the woods, chanterelles, black trumpets, and hen of the woods. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

*I need help. *I think I have a bad case of Morel fingeritus. I seem to search every state and forum on this site watching morel progression with my index finger on the computer mouse. I think I know what they look like. I think I know where they should be, but they ain't there. I hope I can get out Inthewild and start grasping these dirty buggers, with hopes it straightens out my finger problem. My Morel friend @guff76 thinks I am as crazy as he is. Any advice?


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> *I need help. *I think I have a bad case of Morel fingeritus. I seem to search every state and forum on this site watching morel progression with my index finger on the computer mouse. I think I know what they look like. I think I know where they should be, but they ain't there. I hope I can get out Inthewild and start grasping these dirty buggers, with hopes it straightens out my finger problem. My Morel friend @guff76 thinks I am as crazy as he is. Any advice?


Maybe try beer to calm your nervs untill they arive. Lol


----------



## triarchy (Mar 23, 2020)

Inthewild said:


> *I need help. *I think I have a bad case of Morel fingeritus. I seem to search every state and forum on this site watching morel progression with my index finger on the computer mouse. I think I know what they look like. I think I know where they should be, but they ain't there. I hope I can get out Inthewild and start grasping these dirty buggers, with hopes it straightens out my finger problem. My Morel friend @guff76 thinks I am as crazy as he is. Any advice?


My advice...long hikes in the woods followed by cold beer! My wife and I went out today and we found a grand total of two the size of my pinky nail. That isnt easy, talk about small morels! Realistically, with the weather we will get this week, its another two weeks of reading about others good luck.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> *I need help. *I think I have a bad case of Morel fingeritus. I seem to search every state and forum on this site watching morel progression with my index finger on the computer mouse. I think I know what they look like. I think I know where they should be, but they ain't there. I hope I can get out Inthewild and start grasping these dirty buggers, with hopes it straightens out my finger problem. My Morel friend @guff76 thinks I am as crazy as he is. Any advice?


Don't believe what they say @Inthewild you are perfectly fine it's everyone else that has problems


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 31904
> View attachment 31906
> View attachment 31908
> View attachment 31910
> ...


Don't get much better than that, unless you also had a couple of rainbow trout of course.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> *I need help. *I think I have a bad case of Morel fingeritus. I seem to search every state and forum on this site watching morel progression with my index finger on the computer mouse. I think I know what they look like. I think I know where they should be, but they ain't there. I hope I can get out Inthewild and start grasping these dirty buggers, with hopes it straightens out my finger problem. My Morel friend @guff76 thinks I am as crazy as he is. Any advice?


I've talked to you but never met you, I have hunted with Guff, and I know he's crazy though, just look at that beard.


----------



## Morels4all (May 3, 2020)

Went out yesterday in Southern Wisconsin, only 1 but it had been up for at least a couple days with some sun dryness... my spots have not been producing in recent years.. any luck in the Wi Dells/Reedsburg area?


----------



## Chadly (Apr 28, 2020)

Not much around Rock and Dane yet a few micro climate spots but the guys are little.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

br5 said:


> Don't get much better than that, unless you also had a couple of rainbow trout of course.


At least then you'd have something to feed your dog (if the dog didn't turn and run) lol


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

We took a walk through a new property in Crawford county and within three hours found a couple of dozen. They were very dry, some almost completely dehydrated.


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Off to put some trout in the frying pan!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kbart said:


> At least then you'd have something to feed your dog (if the dog didn't turn and run) lol


Good stuff Kbart, I've cooked some really good trout and had some really mushy trout that a dog may not even eat.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

John Zuleger said:


> We took a walk through a new property in Crawford county and within three hours found a couple of dozen. They were very dry, some almost completely dehydrated.
> 
> View attachment 32650


That's a real nice picture, they should rehydrate well.


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

They did! I found a lot of pheasant backs and picked the smallest of them.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh no. My body starts craving Morels fried in butter every May. Methinks I'll chew on a stick of butter to surpass these cravings and give my body half of what it deserves.


----------



## Coner (May 4, 2020)

I'm new to this site, but the sight of that morel is going to put a big smile on my face!


----------



## Coner (May 4, 2020)

The best way to prepare them I found is in butter. I've tried rolling them in flour and didn't like them at all. Is there a better way to cook them?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Coner said:


> The best way to prepare them I found is in butter. I've tried rolling them in flour and didn't like them at all. Is there a better way to cook them?


Everybody likes them cooked their own way. I just like'em!!!!!


----------



## Coner (May 4, 2020)

That is very true. Good luck this season.


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Spent yesterday pounding the brush in the rain. My wife is fairly certain I keep a handful of morels in my pocket and periodically call out, "Found one!"

Ended the day with 18, all found on South/Southwest facing slopes. One on the valley bottom, the rest mid slope. Never more than 4-5 around anyone tree, the majority singles.

Most interesting find was this turkey meat at the base of an elm. Not sure who was more surprised, me or the hen!


----------



## Chadly (Apr 28, 2020)

Good eye! hope the temps warm up a little to get things going. Went out Tue. seen 2 little ones peaking out so moved out not to crush any friends!


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

The farm we've been hunting gives the bulls free range to almost the entire wooded section. I think the heavy hoof traffic has impacted some of our success. The joke yesterday was that the bulls like morels to, hence whenever we found tracks, no mushrooms. Really it was a case of trampling and ground compaction.

We're going to try another farm near by that has the promise and less grazing.


----------



## Zach13 (Apr 23, 2020)

New to the forum. Found 3.5 lbs so far. We need some rain.


----------



## Zach13 (Apr 23, 2020)

Zach13 said:


> New to the forum. Found 3.5 lbs so far. We need some rain.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Coner said:


> The best way to prepare them I found is in butter. I've tried rolling them in flour and didn't like them at all. Is there a better way to cook them?


I use a little flour and corn flake crumbs with your favorite seasoning i put flour and corn flake crumbs in a zip lock baggy add morels shake baggy and pan fry in butter until gold brown yum got my mouth watering lol
I still have dry ones from last year so I have a fix..


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Zach13 said:


> View attachment 33094
> View attachment 33094


Beautiful clusters.


----------



## Coner (May 4, 2020)

morel rat said:


> I use a little flour and corn flake crumbs with your favorite seasoning i put flour and corn flake crumbs in a zip lock baggy add morels shake baggy and pan fry in butter until gold brown yum got my mouth watering lol
> I still have dry ones from last year so I have a fix..


I'll have to try. That is if I'm lucky enough to find some. Thanks


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

br5 said:


> Beautiful clusters.


Them some damn big clusters at that to
Never found clusters like that here but always pics from up North
Up north is a whole new ballgame. One day imma have to go just to experience it


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Eau Claire county is dry. Pheasantbacks hardly growing, just buttons. Jackinthepulpit small. Skunk cabbage small. No Honey Suckle. No Trillium. No Lilacs blooming. No Dandelion going to seed. Only people who enjoy cutting their yard are mowing. Haven't found a fawn. Maybe I should have jumped these ducks??? And before you say it: Alcohol isn't cutting it for me. I am about to jump ship.


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Good by friends! Cooked the last of the first 2020 batch, hopefully the precipitation and warm weather coming over the next 10 days brings on another flush


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Got a couple dozen yesterday after work. It is DEE ARE WHY something terrible out there. Without rain soon going to be a real short season. Soon as it does rain, they should pop just about everywhere. Going to be a hard season, the undergrowth in parts of woods is pretty high and thick already, will make finding even more difficult.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Got ou with son today found 51


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Pics


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> Eau Claire county is dry. Pheasantbacks hardly growing, just buttons. Jackinthepulpit small. Skunk cabbage small. No Honey Suckle. No Trillium. No Lilacs blooming. No Dandelion going to seed. Only people who enjoy cutting their yard are mowing. Haven't found a fawn. Maybe I should have jumped these ducks??? And before you say it: Alcohol isn't cutting it for me. I am about to jump ship.
> View attachment 33316


I can't see you jumping ship, Inthewild. Hang in there. It's still early. The season's weather is similar to last year. Last year I harvested the bulk of mine in the last week of May and into the first week of June. As a side note, the dandelions around here froze last night and there are no signs of lilacs blooming yet as well. I was one of those who, for lack of better things to do, cut the lawn today wearing a winter coat!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Pics


Future shroomer there!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm glad spring only comes once a year. I compare this Morel addiction, like the drug Crack. You can't get enough but highly addicted. Atleast Morel season only come once a year and I don't lose my teeth. As far as the complexion ... well I ain't gunna win any beauty awards.


----------



## Coner (May 4, 2020)

Inthewild said:


> I'm glad spring only comes once a year. I compare this Morel addiction, like the drug Crack. You can't get enough but highly addicted. Atleast Morel season only come once a year and I don't lose my teeth. As far as the complexion ... well I ain't gunna win any beauty awards.


I was out today around sauk city. Nothing. Sure hope we get that rain.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Coner said:


> I was out today around sauk city. Nothing. Sure hope we get that rain.


Almost no rain here, not even enough to dampen the side walk under the tree. Lilacs are blooming but it’s still so DRY!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Got these with my son yesterday. Morels were damn near dehydrated already in the ground. The ramps on the other hand are doing beautifully. We got a near perfect soaking rain all night and still into this morning. Next weekend should be booming. Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms out there!


----------



## Zach13 (Apr 23, 2020)

Coner said:


> I was out today around sauk city. Nothing. Sure hope we get that rain.


I found a few around sauk, but nothing like it should be. This rain should do the trick.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 33486
> 
> Got these with my son yesterday. Morels were damn near dehydrated already in the ground. The ramps on the other hand are doing beautifully. We got a near perfect soaking rain all night and still into this morning. Next weekend should be booming. Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms out there!


Nice haul.


----------



## First_Timer (May 10, 2020)

I'm out here in Eau Claire, and haven't seen anything. I even drove to Afton State Park in MN, hoping to have some luck there, but came up empty handed after a few hours. It looks like a lot of people are noting the lack of rain. Is western Wisconsin a particularly bad place for morels? I've mostly seen people talking about hunting in Eastern WI.


----------



## woodyboatguy (May 10, 2020)

Too cold in north east wisc for morels, but leeks are abundant


----------



## Coner (May 4, 2020)

First_Timer said:


> I'm out here in Eau Claire, and haven't seen anything. I even drove to Afton State Park in MN, hoping to have some luck there, but came up empty handed after a few hours. It looks like a lot of people are noting the lack of rain. Is western Wisconsin a particularly bad place for morels? I've mostly seen people talking about hunting in Eastern WI.


I've only been looking for morels for 5 years now. A lot of research and boots in the woods. I'm not great but I think I've learned a thing or two these last few years. Even if I don't find anything it sure is nice to be out in nature.


----------



## First_Timer (May 10, 2020)

Coner said:


> I've only been looking for morels for 5 years now. A lot of research and boots in the woods. I'm not great but I think I've learned a thing or two these last few years. Even if I don't find anything it sure is nice to be out in nature.


Yeah, I started mushroom hunting last summer/fall, and found a lot of other goodies, and it’s been fun gathering ramps and fiddleheads. I’ve been looking for elm trees, but there aren’t many around here. What kind of trees would you say are most reliable in Wisconsin?


----------



## Coner (May 4, 2020)

First_Timer said:


> Yeah, I started mushroom hunting last summer/fall, and found a lot of other goodies, and it’s been fun gathering ramps and fiddleheads. I’ve been looking for elm trees, but there aren’t many around here. What kind of trees would you say are most reliable in Wisconsin?


Elms all day. I've heard apple trees and white pine, but I've never found any around those.


----------



## woodyboatguy (May 10, 2020)

First_Timer said:


> Yeah, I started mushroom hunting last summer/fall, and found a lot of other goodies, and it’s been fun gathering ramps and fiddleheads. I’ve been looking for elm trees, but there aren’t many around here. What kind of trees would you say are most reliable in Wisconsin?


Hi, In the area of north east wisc there is not any elms, thus ash trees are the go to trees


----------



## First_Timer (May 10, 2020)

woodyboatguy said:


> Hi, In the area of north east wisc there is not any elms, thus ash trees are the go to trees


Dead/dying ash? Healthy ash? Young? Old?


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

First_Timer said:


> Dead/dying ash? Healthy ash? Young? Old?


I would imagine its about like the woods i hunt that are full of ash trees here in Minnesota so just look at every ash you go by living or dead i fond them by both


----------



## woodyboatguy (May 10, 2020)

Yup, It does not matter , look at them all- live, dead and everything in-between. Size that is larger than 8 inches at the base works for me.


----------



## Shawn r otterson (May 12, 2020)

Hi I been hunting in southwest Wisconsin. What is this cold gonna do to the morels? And are they gonna still keep popping maybe after this next rain? And it looks like we got 70 degree weather coming


----------



## Shawn r otterson (May 12, 2020)

Here are some of my finds


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shawn r otterson said:


> Hi I been hunting in southwest Wisconsin. What is this cold gonna do to the morels? And are they gonna still keep popping maybe after this next rain? And it looks like we got 70 degree weather coming


Shouldn't hurt them much if at all. Did you get rain down that way?


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

First_Timer said:


> I'm out here in Eau Claire, and haven't seen anything. I even drove to Afton State Park in MN, hoping to have some luck there, but came up empty handed after a few hours. It looks like a lot of people are noting the lack of rain. Is western Wisconsin a particularly bad place for morels? I've mostly seen people talking about hunting in Eastern WI.


Hey! I live in the hudson/river falls area. It’s just too cold up here and in Eau claire still. Honestly, after looking at the soil temp maps for the state, I think it’s just too cold and dry to make it worth your while to even head south. Most of the states soil temps are hanging out at about 51 degrees right now, you really want to see them above 55. But Eau claire is a great place to hunt! I found about 35 of them last year right in the city.


----------



## Coner (May 4, 2020)

chelina said:


> Hey! I live in the hudson/river falls area. It’s just too cold up here and in Eau claire still. If I were you I would head south at least an hour


I thought maybe with the sun coming out yesterday and the nice rain the day before a couple would pop, but nothing. Try again after work. Cross my fingers. This weekend can't get here fast enough!


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Coner said:


> I thought maybe with the sun coming out yesterday and the nice rain the day before a couple would pop, but nothing. Try again after work. Cross my fingers. This weekend can't get here fast enough!


Hey I edited my post a bit with a little more insight. I know how you feel, I work weekends so now is my time to get out there and it’s just not happening yet. Hopefully soon, some seasons are better than others ya know!


----------



## theresonlynow (May 12, 2013)

Please, please, please, do not trespass! It takes all the fun out of it for others.


----------



## caitlinw19 (Apr 1, 2016)

It can't be too cold. I found 4 small morels 30 minutes drive north of St. Croix falls two weekends ago. It wasn't much, obviously, but considering they were my first ever I was especially excited about it and they are obviously out. Looking forward to hitting that spot this weekend again  I think the next few days should help them start popping more.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

woodyboatguy said:


> Hi, In the area of north east wisc there is not any elms, thus ash trees are the go to trees


Huh. Not true in my area of NE wisconsin. Brown, door, kewaunee, manitowoc, outagamie county.....only once did I find some by trees other than dead or dieing elms.

I am back in the area and will get out this weekend

We need rain


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> Huh. Not true in my area of NE wisconsin. Brown, door, kewaunee, manitowoc, outagamie county.....only once did I find some by trees other than dead or dieing elms.
> 
> I am back in the area and will get out this weekend
> 
> We need rain


Totally 100% agree, in my experience Elm’s are the go to tree. With a short window to pick,I use the time wisely.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Still very dry in woods. Went out after work, and found a few spots that get sun most of the day and was able to get 50 decent ones, but good majority were pretty much dehydrated on the stem. News is calling for just under 2/10ths inch of rain overnight. Would like more, but at this point will take anything Mother Nature can give.


----------



## Zach13 (Apr 23, 2020)

I’ve picked a bunch that I wouldn’t normally pick... but they’re so dry so I figure they won’t grow any more. I’m at 5.75lbs and should be at 20. Only about a pound have been perfect (#1’s) and the rest I’ve dried. Almost no newly sprouted shrooms. Everything is from a week to 10 days ago.


----------



## woodyboatguy (May 10, 2020)

Elms are the best tree, but if there are none ,as in my area of far north east wisc . One must look for the next best tree, that being ash trees , apple , and conifers. A experienced and seasoned morel hunter will know this secret.


----------



## ScorpioGuy (May 14, 2020)

Hi guys newb here just have a few questions I don't understand what I'm doing wrong I'm not finding any morels anywhere I'm looking by ash trees I'm looking by Elm trees I have an untapped area that's just full of dead trees falling trees they put this a lot of leaves on the ground but I'm not seeing any morels anywhere anyone have any tips for me or I want areas that have barely any leaves on the ground or do I want not sure you know where I can find my first one. Oh and by the way Germantown Wisconsin so the I guess you would call that Southeast part of the state


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

If you want to find SHROOMS early in the year. It very simple, don't take a bag with you.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

ScorpioGuy said:


> Hi guys newb here just have a few questions I don't understand what I'm doing wrong I'm not finding any morels anywhere I'm looking by ash trees I'm looking by Elm trees I have an untapped area that's just full of dead trees falling trees they put this a lot of leaves on the ground but I'm not seeing any morels anywhere anyone have any tips for me or I want areas that have barely any leaves on the ground or do I want not sure you know where I can find my first one. Oh and by the way Germantown Wisconsin so the I guess you would call that Southeast part of the state


Morels don't like it when you don't use punctuation.


----------



## ScorpioGuy (May 14, 2020)

Kbart said:


> Morels don't like it when you don't use punctuation.


Sorry, I was using talk to text. All I found was a stem with no cap on it.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

While everyone else was celebrating bars finally open, I hit the woods after work for some more public land 'shrooms. Full disclosure, I stopped at local tavern for a few after picking also. God I love Wisconsin!


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

ScorpioGuy said:


> Sorry, I was using talk to text. All I found was a stem with no cap on it.


Hey, that's a start. It takes a lot of looking, so don't get discouraged. Worst case scenario is you get to walk around the beautiful Wisconsin woods. I live in southeastern Wisconsin and haven't found anything yet either. I've only been hunting for about five years, and I only usually pick enough to cook a couple meals. 

P.S. Most people on this forum ain't exactly grammarians, so don't sweat the punctuation. If morels can handle a bunch of drunks trampling around, they won't give a shiiiiiit about your grammar.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Punctuation is important if you want people to understand what you're saying. Example:

Let's eat Grandma!

Let's eat, Grandma!

See the importance there?


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

Thanks. For; clearing... That up. I! Already found: 5 lbs thanks to punctuation -- , grandma let's eat. 

Anyways, happy hunting!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> Thanks. For; clearing... That up. I! Already found: 5 lbs thanks to punctuation -- , grandma let's eat.
> 
> Anyways, happy hunting!


Your punctuation is all wrong here. It's makes your post difficult to understand.


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

I've had a few beers myself. It's makes a lot difficult to understand. Have mercy, sir.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Picked with the boy for a couple hours found some nice ones...watch out for these guys...hognose...good luck


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hognose


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)




----------



## MorelsPlease11 (May 16, 2020)

Have found a few each of the past three weekends in SW WI. Maybe 50 total. Hoping rain and heat bring us another good weekend yet! Starting to find the blondies today- some even a little old!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> @wade
> 
> While I actually enjoy a challenge, I would be going out of my way (walking 2.5 miles) for several months to show the difference, which at the end of the day all findings would be buried within the time vault of Morels.com, never to be seen again. Let's use this as a training guide.
> 
> ...


Update to others I have sent. Lilly of the Valley stolen from my neighbors yard shown. Clearly different than Ramps. Ramps will provide a bulb, which gets larger as they grow early in spring. Lilly of the Valley later in spring with No bulb, all roots. This picture is taken 5 weeks later than the ramps. A*GAIN, do your research on wild edibles BEFORE you eat*, regardless what you think they may be. Be safe and Eat well. ITW


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Kbart said:


> Punctuation is important if you want people to understand what you're saying. Example:
> 
> Let's eat Grandma!
> 
> ...


I guess if you get to pick only the smart morels then that's ok lmao
go to Grandmas house and eat then..


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

morel rat said:


> I guess if you get to pick only the smart morels then that's ok lmao
> go to Grandmas house and eat then..


My Grandma is dead. Now I'm sad...☹


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

Sorry to hear that. I hope it's not because someone forgot to use a comma, and she got eaten.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope it's not because someone forgot to use a comma, and she got eaten.


She got eaten by a person that did not embrace punctuation. That's why it's a sensitive subject for me.


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

I applaud your effort to keep the Oxford comma alive. Cheers, fellow punctuation appreciator. Posting this little fella in her honor.


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

My daughter and I went to explore some new country yesterday. We ran into a lot of folks enjoying the sunshine! Two hours, and a third of the way up what promise to be a great valley, we ran into three guys with full bags. We chatted with them and then set out in a different direction. 

Our reward was a couple dozen morels found growing in tall grass on top of a ridge surrounded by dead elms. My 12 y/o found the smallest morels I've ever seen. They were about 1/2" with a BB sized one in the middle. Great day out! Got together later in the day with my siblings and parents for the first time in 60 days and enjoyed the harvest with them.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

Has anyone had any luck in Brown county/NE WI? I can count on one hand how many nice days we've had this spring. Hoping this rain and a few warm days will give us that spark. My lilac is just budding, so hoping that's a sign of things to come.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty good rain today, IMO they should really start popping in 7 to 10 days.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Pretty good rain today, IMO they should really start popping in 7 to 10 days.





Old Elm said:


> Pretty good rain today, IMO they should really start popping in 7 to 10 days.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

as he posts from in the woods..Elm


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

I'm new to this forum and this is my first year hunting Morels. I've been lucky enough but I've already put a ton of hours in. Best haul was 10 on Friday. The area looked as if it should have been littered with the fruits. Dead elm cemetery


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

Here's another pic from Fridays harvest


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

buckthornman said:


> as he posts from in the woods..Elm


You’re a sly one Buckthorn. Ha Ha.


----------



## Shawn r otterson (May 12, 2020)

So after this rain will they finally be out better? And I'm wondering if out on the north yet? Thank you crawford county Wisconsin where I hunt


----------



## Shawn r otterson (May 12, 2020)

br5 said:


> Shouldn't hurt them much if at all. Did you get rain down that way?


Got some better rain finally today im not finding quanity


----------



## Coner (May 4, 2020)

KeatonL said:


> I'm new to this forum and this is my first year hunting Morels. I've been lucky enough but I've already put a ton of hours in. Best haul was 10 on Friday. The area looked as if it should have been littered with the fruits. Dead elm cemetery
> View attachment 34204
> View attachment 34208


I hope this rain helps. It's been down right brutal in northern sauk county. Hope we get a few more days to hunt. I have to turn and this season on a strong note.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> You’re a sly one Buckthorn. Ha Ha.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> You’re a sly one Buckthorn. Ha Ha.





Old Elm said:


> You’re a sly one Buckthorn. Ha Ha.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Crazy like a fox. Think will finally be able to pick instead of hunt this week! Made some BLK morel ramp soup today. With ramp pesto chicken..we are roughing it around casa de buckthorn!. Good luck y'all


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's rain through Sunday in SE MN & SW WI. It shows almost another 1/2" after midnight. Regardless that's enough to get them up if they're going to come up.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Morel growth and timing. Based on rain you all just got here's some interesting pictures. First pic was on 4/20, second was on 5/1. I picked patch on 5/3. What I want you to notice is size of original group compared to others that came up later. Some of the later ones were bigger than ones I let grow over time period mentioned. They can come up and get serious size in short amount of time. I'd say about 4 days, but can't back that up with exacting data.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

I'm out hunting for them right as I type this


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

KeatonL said:


> I'm out hunting for them right as I type this


Any luck today? 
I just woke up from a dream about finding a bunch.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

chelina said:


> Any luck today?
> I just woke up from a dream about finding a bunch.


Nothing yet. Pretty wet here in the Chippewa Valley. Going to keep after it though


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

I just got into a few small ones. Had to pick them because it's a highly public area with competition I'm sure.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Morels4all (May 3, 2020)

Sweet comparison! Wish my backyard elms would produce like this..


----------



## Morels4all (May 3, 2020)

chelina said:


> Any luck today?
> I just woke up from a dream about finding a bunch.


That’s the worst after a dry hunt.. I’m with ya


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Morels4all said:


> That’s the worst after a dry hunt.. I’m with ya


I’ve had super vivid dreams the last two nights about finding a bunch of them, it’s been really fun! 
I love this time of year


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

took my mom hunting for her first time last year in eau claire and we found these right in the city within the first 10 mins, she was so excited, I was so excited! She had great beginners luck


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

chelina said:


> View attachment 34368
> 
> took my mom hunting for her first time last year in eau claire and we found these right in the city within the first 10 mins, she was so excited, I was so excited! She had great beginners luck



This is amazing. I live in Chippewa and have been hunting a few spots in town and have had some luck this year. Today's harvest was in Eau Claire


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Finally on the board in Eau Claire County. Picked a few Pheasantbacks and Ramps (Hope they are not Lilly of the Valley, few will get joke) in case I didn't find any morels. Left Morel babies behind that might grow. The ones I picked looked like they wouldn't make it. Pheasantbacks are going on spacebook for free. NO more chewing on only sticks of butter for me! Morels found southeast facing hillside with ample cover. Ground temperature between 52-55 degrees. 2" inches of rain fell all day Sunday. The future looks bright.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Inthewild said:


> Finally on the board in Eau Claire County. Picked a few Pheasantbacks and Ramps (Hope they are not Lilly of the Valley, few will get joke) in case I didn't find any morels. Left Morel babies behind that might grow. The ones I picked looked like they wouldn't make it. Pheasantbacks are going on spacebook for free. NO more chewing on only sticks of butter for me! Morels found southeast facing hillside with ample cover. Ground temperature between 52-55 degrees. 2" inches of rain fell all day Sunday. The future looks bright.


Nice! Ct. rain dance finally worked! Nice job inthewild! Mother Nature took pity. Keep going!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

@clutch2412 If I could dance, I wish you could learn me that. Thanks and Enjoy.


----------



## triarchy (Mar 23, 2020)

Found a few morels just south of the Fox Valley this weekend. Still small here though. But that is good news overall and the warmer weather and rain is gonna make this next week good...I hope!

I wanted to share a method to prepare Pheasantback mushrooms since they are around everywhere. I make mushroom jerky out of them. Ill admit I am not a huge fan of how they taste, so I do the extra step of marinating them in a jerk marinade I make. The basics are add the jerk marinade along with some soy sauce and water to a pot and bring to a boil. Slice Pheasant backs into strips the thickness you would use for normal jerky. Add them to the boiling marinade and boil for about 15 minutes. Remove from the heat and cover the pot. I let that come back to room temp and then put the covered pot in the fridge overnight (or longer). Then I remove the mushrooms from the liquid and dehydrate to jerky. This really just tastes like the jerk sauce, but the texture is chewy and it lasts a really long time in your mouth, like you can chew on it forever it seems. And the flavor doesnt go away. Its nice to have on long hikes looking for morels.


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

I used to love beef jerky and have been looking for a plant-based replacement. This sounds delightful. Thanks!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

triarchy said:


> Found a few morels just south of the Fox Valley this weekend. Still small here though. But that is good news overall and the warmer weather and rain is gonna make this next week good...I hope!
> 
> I wanted to share a method to prepare Pheasantback mushrooms since they are around everywhere. I make mushroom jerky out of them. Ill admit I am not a huge fan of how they taste, so I do the extra step of marinating them in a jerk marinade I make. The basics are add the jerk marinade along with some soy sauce and water to a pot and bring to a boil. Slice Pheasant backs into strips the thickness you would use for normal jerky. Add them to the boiling marinade and boil for about 15 minutes. Remove from the heat and cover the pot. I let that come back to room temp and then put the covered pot in the fridge overnight (or longer). Then I remove the mushrooms from the liquid and dehydrate to jerky. This really just tastes like the jerk sauce, but the texture is chewy and it lasts a really long time in your mouth, like you can chew on it forever it seems. And the flavor doesnt go away. Its nice to have on long hikes looking for morels.


@guff76 Here is your chance at something different.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 Here is your chance at something different.


Yea I saw that n gonna give it a whirl. Gotta go to a woods where I know there is alot more. Have never thought about making jerky out of mushrooms! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

First find of the year up here in Crivitz. The rain really did it. Next couple of warm days and there should be a bunch!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Myrtie F said:


> First find of the year up here in Crivitz. The rain really did it. Next couple of warm days and there should be a bunch!


Very nice, congratulations - enjoy.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here's how big they are now...lol so you know what to look for..any sizealot just starting


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

Just hauled in 50 beauts. One hell of a first year for my fiancé and I


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Kbart said:


> She got eaten by a person that did not embrace punctuation. That's why it's a sensitive subject for me.


Now we're getting somewhere..


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

chelina said:


> View attachment 34368
> 
> took my mom hunting for her first time last year in eau claire and we found these right in the city within the first 10 mins, she was so excited, I was so excited! She had great beginners luck


NICE ONES


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Went from too dry, to too wet real quick. Some of these had frosted tips, and some rotten bases, some both at same time. Found a couple boomer trees, glad I checked today after work and didn't wait. Ended up with around 9 lbs. Going back tomorrow to check rest of woods and bring more bags. Filled the only one I brought to the max.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

guff76 said:


> Yea I saw that n gonna give it a whirl. Gotta go to a woods where I know there is alot more. Have never thought about making jerky out of mushrooms! Thanks for the heads up!


@guff76 Man I was grilling tonight, venison tenderloins for me, hamburger for the wife (she had to eat alone, I eat off the grill). So I thought of of adding BBQ sauce to some Pheasantbacks and grilling them. Well... what a waste of BBQ sauce. Pheasantbacks (in my opinion) are only good for soup. To each, their own. Enjoy.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

@sb, where you at, hopefully you are picking yet. Looking for new and exciting recipes for hopeful Morel bounty.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Picked up these "Silvers" (greys) early this morning. There were many just starting to pop and I left those for another day. The air temperature is a little cool yet in the lakeshore counties of Wisconsin, but we are heading for temperatures in the 70's the next several days. So, it's a "go" here.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

woodyboatguy said:


> Elms are the best tree, but if there are none ,as in my area of far north east wisc . One must look for the next best tree, that being ash trees , apple , and conifers. A experienced and seasoned morel hunter will know this secret.


And we're off!. Btw, that is not a secret to anybody here. I'll bite since you question my experience. 

I've found dead elms all over door county as well. They do exist. Even harvested morels by dead elms near cherry land airport. 

I too love the smell of varnish


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 34544
> View attachment 34546
> View attachment 34548
> 
> ...


That's a good day there. Do you feel like these we're already up before rain?


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

I had another good harvest of 12 gorgeous blondes yesterday in Eau Claire County. I am not experienced enough but I just have this feeling our season is going to be ending here shortly


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Waupaca county is on the board. Found 6 grays yesterday. nice size, frosted tips.


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

I went out to a new spot today hoping to find a bunch. One little measly one. Either I am blind or.. well that's just it. They have to be out in an area like this right? I'm going to check back in a couple days, rain is headed this way Saturday. As a consolation prize I just about stumbled over this little guy, quite literally. I had to run away, he got up and started following me! Also, beware of the ticks. Two crawling on my pants.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Myrtie F said:


> I went out to a new spot today hoping to find a bunch. One little measly one. Either I am blind or.. well that's just it. They have to be out in an area like this right? I'm going to check back in a couple days, rain is headed this way Saturday. As a consolation prize I just about stumbled over this little guy, quite literally. I had to run away, he got up and started following me! Also, beware of the ticks. Two crawling on my pants.
> View attachment 34666
> View attachment 34668
> View attachment 34670
> View attachment 34672


 Remember to expand your search up to 30 to 50' away from Host elmtree. Another of people run right up to the tree and step on or pass mushrooms on the way...also check every tree some times 2 inch trees have big flushes...good luck don't give up


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

pikemen7 said:


> Remember to expand your search up to 30 to 50' away from Host elmtree. Another of people run right up to the tree and step on or pass mushrooms on the way...also check every tree some times 2 inch trees have big flushes...good luck don't give up


Thanks for the advice. It's the ever present feeling of morels are everywhere and nowhere at the same time!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Myrtie F said:


> I went out to a new spot today hoping to find a bunch. One little measly one. Either I am blind or.. well that's just it. They have to be out in an area like this right? I'm going to check back in a couple days, rain is headed this way Saturday. As a consolation prize I just about stumbled over this little guy, quite literally. I had to run away, he got up and started following me! Also, beware of the ticks. Two crawling on my pants.
> View attachment 34666
> View attachment 34668
> View attachment 34670
> View attachment 34672


Area looks good, can't tell from the trees if they're elm or not. Doesn't look like it. Try the valleys. Also are you using permethrin on your clothes?


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

br5 said:


> Area looks good, can't tell from the trees if they're elm or not. Doesn't look like it. Try the valleys. Also are you using permethrin on your clothes?


I honestly cant tell if they are elm either. I think this area is so heavily populated with poplar, that's what it is. They look so similar when dead. I havent tried permethrin, but I'm going to. 3 more ticks this afternoon! And no mushrooms. Ground seems nice and warm.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

I had the pleasure of searching for the elusive Morel with fellow member John Zuleger, even though I pulled up and asked him quite frankly; Are you Nutz? This morel hunter traveled hours outta his region and searched high and low for these mushrooms. He brought me places closer to my home than His. Found Ramp fields LOADED with Red Ramps. I might need to go back and start dehydrating some. Or Pickling like he suggested. We had a Great time sharing knowledge and experiences. Hats off to you John. Until we do it again, best wishes.

@John Zuleger


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Myrtie F said:


> I honestly cant tell if they are elm either. I think this area is so heavily populated with poplar, that's what it is. They look so similar when dead. I havent tried permethrin, but I'm going to. 3 more ticks this afternoon! And no mushrooms. Ground seems nice and warm.
> View attachment 34684


Welcome to the Forum, Myrtie. I agree and recommend using Permethrin to repel ticks. Spray it on the cuffs of your jeans and jacket and be careful not to get any on your skin. That fawn you came across is one of the many rewards of spending time in the woods. You won't forget that anytime soon. Sightings like that help me get over the days when there are no morels.


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

gold diggers said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Myrtie. I agree and recommend using Permethrin to repel ticks. Spray it on the cuffs of your jeans and jacket and be careful not to get any on your skin. That fawn you came across is one of the many rewards of spending time in the woods. You won't forget that anytime soon. Sightings like that help me get over the days when there are no morels.


 Thanks for the welcome! I really enjoy hearing about and seeing all the finds of others.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

How much longer do you guys and gals think these beautiful mushrooms will be out and about?! Or did this season begin and end the same week?


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Myrtie F said:


> I went out to a new spot today hoping to find a bunch. One little measly one. Either I am blind or.. well that's just it. They have to be out in an area like this right? I'm going to check back in a couple days, rain is headed this way Saturday. As a consolation prize I just about stumbled over this little guy, quite literally. I had to run away, he got up and started following me! Also, beware of the ticks. Two crawling on my pants.
> View attachment 34666
> View attachment 34668
> View attachment 34670
> View attachment 34672


Hello Myrtie, they look like elms to me, but IMO, way to dead and dried out. I skip those bare skeleton trees, very low probability of significant yield. I prefer to find dying trees where the bark is still in tact on the trunk, but the upper branches are debarking and look slightly white. This for me has been the highest probability of better yields. And I do not spend a lot of time scouring at each tree. I would rather check 50 trees for 2 minutes instead of 10 trees for 10 minutes. I guess I have mother load fever. LOL


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

Well this is an extreme sport. As in extremely random! Found these in the raspberry patch behind my house.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Myrtie F said:


> I went out to a new spot today hoping to find a bunch. One little measly one. Either I am blind or.. well that's just it. They have to be out in an area like this right? I'm going to check back in a couple days, rain is headed this way Saturday. As a consolation prize I just about stumbled over this little guy, quite literally. I had to run away, he got up and started following me! Also, beware of the ticks. Two crawling on my pants.
> View attachment 34666
> View attachment 34668
> View attachment 34670
> View attachment 34672


@Inthewild you're slacking this year, someone else found one of those brown with white spots critters. What's going on? Are you forgetting your lucky morel club this year?...


----------



## Myrtie F (May 19, 2020)

freeflow581 said:


> Hello Myrtie, they look like elms to me, but IMO, way to dead and dried out. I skip those bare skeleton trees, very low probability of significant yield. I prefer to find dying trees where the bark is still in tact on the trunk, but the upper branches are debarking and look slightly white. This for me has been the highest probability of better yields. And I do not spend a lot of time scouring at each tree. I would rather check 50 trees for 2 minutes instead of 10 trees for 10 minutes. I guess I have mother load fever. LOL


I have yet to find my first cluster of more than 3. I can't wait! The obsession is real.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

Myrtie F said:


> I have yet to find my first cluster of more than 3. I can't wait! The obsession is real.


We have been obsessed our first year too. Taking a little break now but wanting to get back out


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

guff76 said:


> @Inthewild you're slacking this year, someone else found one of those brown with white spots critters. What's going on? Are you forgetting your lucky morel club this year?...


@guff76 Ya hardly any Morels and only one fawn able to walk with mom. Maybe I need @clutch2412 for a Fawn dance to. He blessed me with the rain.


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

Found a couple of certified chodes. Still waiting on some meal-worthy beef boys.


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Inthewild said:


> I had the pleasure of searching for the elusive Morel with fellow member John Zuleger, even though I pulled up and asked him quite frankly; Are you Nutz? This morel hunter traveled hours outta his region and searched high and low for these mushrooms. He brought me places closer to my home than His. Found Ramp fields LOADED with Red Ramps. I might need to go back and start dehydrating some. Or Pickling like he suggested. We had a Great time sharing knowledge and experiences. Hats off to you John. Until we do it again, best wishes.
> 
> @John Zuleger


I DID IT!!! I stopped for the elusive interstate elms that screams check here.... Nothing, cross that off the list


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 Ya hardly any Morels and only one fawn able to walk with mom. Maybe I need @clutch2412 for a Fawn dance to. He blessed me with the rain.


Lol might be worth a try then or for a morel dance...


----------



## Morels4all (May 3, 2020)

Hate going to a good late season spot and being too late... saw a bunch of stumps and dried morels. Only these were worth bringing home, next year!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found a gorgeous block of golden oysters.







A few more morels to go with them.







And what I'm certain will be the new Wisconsin record Boone and Crockett buck 2026.


----------



## KeatonL (May 17, 2020)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 34878
> Found a gorgeous block of golden oysters.
> View attachment 34880
> A few more morels to go with them.
> ...


Oooh what a haul my friend. I can't wait to find my first oysters this year.


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Anyone thinking of poaching our Morels. We have a new guard dog. You have been warned <>--


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Update from the woods: 5.21.20 South, southeast, southwest facing open woods. 55 degree ground temperature.












Update from the woods: 5.23.20. They are everywhere. Mostly still southern exposure. Found on hill sides and 15" ground cover. Ground Temp 56-58 degrees. Fresh, not buggy Oyster. Now my second bestest tasting mushroom. Morel Rating BR3. @br5 

Froze many for future consumption. Friends are well fed. 

Thanks for the dance again @clutch2412 .


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Inthewild said:


> Update from the woods: 5.21.20 South, southeast, southwest facing open woods. 55 degree ground temperature.
> View attachment 34926
> View attachment 34928
> Update from the woods: 5.23.20. They are everywhere. Mostly still southern exposure. Found on hill sides and 15" ground cover. Ground Temp 56-58 degrees. Fresh, not buggy Oyster. Now my second bestest tasting mushroom. Morel Rating BR3. @br5
> ...


Nice job Wild!! I did the dance behind locked doors. Ain't nobody need to see that!! I am very happy you are crackin' em over there. Sharing is essential when you find enough for yourself. Keep going...


----------



## foodgirly (May 30, 2014)

Found this on my walk this morning!


----------



## Tyler Bishop (May 25, 2020)

Hey new to this site, only found morels twice in the 5 years I’ve gone, I look around Theresa marsh, Horicon marsh, all the public areas for dodge, fond du lac and Washington county but no luck, anyone want to hunt together??


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Pounded the brush with In the wild today. Over hill and dale in a pounding rain... GREAT TIME with some really nice yellows, inthe 6" range, as the icing on the cake. I'm going to be getting a 7 iron as soon as the thrift store opens again, what a fantastic tool for wading through the thickets and parting the under brush.

Last tip... Flip those huge pieces of bark, you never know what is growing underneath!


----------



## triarchy (Mar 23, 2020)

Went our with my wife this morning and found 24 big blonds on a south facing slope with a lot of cover/shade. Its the first big grouping we found this year, the rest being ones and twos. It almost brought a tear to my eye...and it definitely made me vocalize. Also found a really nice, fresh oyster flush. Nature is good. Morel pizza and beer tonight.


----------



## Terry Moore (May 25, 2020)

triarchy said:


> Went our with my wife this morning and found 24 big blonds on a south facing slope with a lot of cover/shade. Its the first big grouping we found this year, the rest being ones and twos. It almost brought a tear to my eye...and it definitely made me vocalize. Also found a really nice, fresh oyster flush. Nature is good. Morel pizza and beer tonight.


Very nice I'm new to this site can I ask how far


----------



## Terry Moore (May 25, 2020)

Terry Moore said:


> Very nice I'm new to this site can I ask how far


How far north are you


----------



## Terry Moore (May 25, 2020)

John Zuleger said:


> Pounded the brush with In the wild today. Over hill and dale in a pounding rain... GREAT TIME with some really nice yellows, inthe 6" range, as the icing on the cake. I'm going to be getting a 7 iron as soon as the thrift store opens again, what a fantastic tool for wading through the thickets and parting the under brush.
> 
> Last tip... Flip those huge pieces of bark, you never know what is growing underneath!


----------



## Terry Moore (May 25, 2020)

I'm new to site and would like to know how far north you are


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

foodgirly said:


> Found this on my walk this morning!


Woooo.. Nice chicken of the woods 
@foodgirly where was this near
* what city or county or State
I found a bunch of chicken here in Monroe County Indiana on














Sunday


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

Terry Moore said:


> I'm new to site and would like to know how far north you are


Menomonie, WI


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

John Zuleger said:


> Pounded the brush with In the wild today. Over hill and dale in a pounding rain... GREAT TIME with some really nice yellows, inthe 6" range, as the icing on the cake. I'm going to be getting a 7 iron as soon as the thrift store opens again, what a fantastic tool for wading through the thickets and parting the under brush.
> 
> Last tip... Flip those huge pieces of bark, you never know what is growing underneath!


@guff76 I converted another one of you morel nutz. Carry a 7 iron. It never lets you down. This young man is outstanding in his field. He is better than a dog when it comes to attacking the possible Morel spots regardless where the ideal Elm tree would be. We will pick morels again and again. @John Zuleger


----------



## John Zuleger (Apr 20, 2020)

I know we talked about training a dog to hunt up morels, you keep putting me in good country and I will gladly bust the brush!


----------



## triarchy (Mar 23, 2020)

Terry Moore said:


> Very nice I'm new to this site can I ask how far


Southern Fox Valley


----------



## Terry Moore (May 25, 2020)

Thanks for the reply I will be heading north east of you on Saturday with a good rain coming today and tomorrow the morels should be up in bunches


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Found 2 morels today that I couldn't even pick up...sad! Gonna stay after them, only in interior woods and lower ground.

BUT I did find 40-50lbs of 2 different chicken of the woods. Only picked 10lbs.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 I converted another one of you morel nutz. Carry a 7 iron. It never lets you down. This young man is outstanding in his field. He is better than a dog when it comes to attacking the possible Morel spots regardless where the ideal Elm tree would be. We will pick morels again and again. @John Zuleger


I use the 3 iron out of my set it's the tallest one in it so that be why.
I don't leave home without it lol


----------



## triarchy (Mar 23, 2020)

Terry Moore said:


> Thanks for the reply I will be heading north east of you on Saturday with a good rain coming today and tomorrow the morels should be up in bunches


If you are talking about going up to Door County Saturday, my wife and I are heading up tomorrow. Ill post how we did. Im not sure what we will find up there, but its a hike in the woods, a picnic, and Door County Brewery (and maybe One Barrel as well) on the way home with a few growlers. It wont be bad no matter what happens.


----------



## Terry Moore (May 25, 2020)

triarchy said:


> Went our with my wife this morning and found 24 big blonds on a south facing slope with a lot of cover/shade. Its the first big grouping we found this year, the rest being ones and twos. It almost brought a tear to my eye...and it definitely made me vocalize. Also found a really nice, fresh oyster flush. Nature is good. Morel pizza and beer tonight.





triarchy said:


> If you are talking about going up to Door County Saturday, my wife and I are heading up tomorrow. Ill post how we did. Im not sure what we will find up there, but its a hike in the woods, a picnic, and Door County Brewery (and maybe One Barrel as well) on the way home with a few growlers. It wont be bad no matter what happens.





triarchy said:


> If you are talking about going up to Door County Saturday, my wife and I are heading up tomorrow. Ill post how we did. Im not sure what we will find up there, but its a hike in the woods, a picnic, and Door County Brewery (and maybe One Barrel as well) on the way home with a few growlers. It wont be bad no matter what happens.


We are going


triarchy said:


> If you are talking about going up to Door County Saturday, my wife and I are heading up tomorrow. Ill post how we did. Im not sure what we will find up there, but its a hike in the woods, a picnic, and Door County Brewery (and maybe One Barrel as well) on the way home with a few growlers. It wont be bad no matter what happens.


We are going to Marinette county, been going there for about 30 years and have been very successful if we show at the right time!!! Hard to know for sure when coming from 500 miles away. Always enjoy hiking the woods, probably the cleanest I've ever seen. Look forward to hearing back from you with a report of the mother load you found


----------



## Godspeed You! Black Morel (May 15, 2020)

triarchy said:


> If you are talking about going up to Door County Saturday, my wife and I are heading up tomorrow. Ill post how we did. Im not sure what we will find up there, but its a hike in the woods, a picnic, and Door County Brewery (and maybe One Barrel as well) on the way home with a few growlers. It wont be bad no matter what happens.


Bring back a few 4-packs of Hacienda beer, and I will happily buy them from you if you are passing through southeastern Wisconsin.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks like the end in Eau Claire area for Morels. Grounds temps 62-63 degrees. Found two (musta been small, I picked there 6 days ago) and a few going back into God's green earth. Murder Gnats were out in great numbers. Could have put up with a few mosquito's, but man those gnats taste like... well, chit. Had a good year and met a new Morel Nut/Friend. I can NOT complain. Here's to future wild mushroom adventures. Good luck all, stay safe! @John Zuleger


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Done with morels...found these today


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Just guessing, if the Morel season is over, Old Elm may be posting, Hard to do both, Pick and Post. What gives @Old Elm


----------



## triarchy (Mar 23, 2020)

triarchy said:


> If you are talking about going up to Door County Saturday, my wife and I are heading up tomorrow. Ill post how we did. Im not sure what we will find up there, but its a hike in the woods, a picnic, and Door County Brewery (and maybe One Barrel as well) on the way home with a few growlers. It wont be bad no matter what happens.


When I said it wont be bad no matter what...I was wrong. Rain...lots of rain. My wife and I looked for about three hours in heavy downpour and found a whopping one morel. We would have been drier had we jumped, fully clothed, into a lake. We may try again in a week, this time paying more attention to the forecast!


----------



## Terry Moore (May 25, 2020)

triarchy said:


> When I said it wont be bad no matter what...I was wrong. Rain...lots of rain. My wife and I looked for about three hours in heavy downpour and found a whopping one morel. We would have been drier had we jumped, fully clothed, into a lake. We may try again in a week, this time paying more attention to the forecast!


Sunday should be a good day to look after all the rain you experienced I'll let you know how we do!! We really enjoy the north woods in late May


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

A Plateful of Pleasantries and a Basket Full of Beauties. Found these today in some nasty terrain: a lot of fallen timber, wet mossy stumps, and under ripe old elm after yesterday's rain. There was a mixture of Silvers (greys) and Golds (blondes). Yeah, it's work crawling over the trash but look at those colors! Got very wet and bloody pounding through buckthorn and russian olive to get to the targets. Great time!! Love it!!


----------



## Terry Moore (May 25, 2020)

gold diggers said:


> View attachment 35152
> View attachment 35154
> 
> A Plateful of Pleasantries and a Basket Full of Beauties. Found these today in some nasty terrain: a lot of fallen timber, wet mossy stumps, and under ripe old elm after yesterday's rain. There was a mixture of Silvers (greys) and Golds (blondes). Yeah, it's work crawling over the trash but look at those colors! Got very wet and bloody pounding through buckthorn and russian olive to get to the targets. Great time!! Love it!!


Nice find,if it were easy everyone would be in the woods!!!How far north are you


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Grand Kids with a couple Big Foots.


----------



## Terry Moore (May 25, 2020)

Terry Moore said:


> Sunday should be a good day to look after all the rain you experienced I'll let you know how we do!! We really enjoy the north woods in late May


Found about 3pounds Sunday in Marinette county , With all that happening around this great country I feel blessed that I can drive to this beautiful state find a batch of morels life is good


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> Just guessing, if the Morel season is over, Old Elm may be posting, Hard to do both, Pick and Post. What gives @Old Elm


Had a fantastic season - hope you did too. Retired last fall, had 21 days in a row of uninterrupted pickin this year.
Now on to the Chickens, ect,ect.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

I haven't been out much. weird year for me, been doing other stuff. We did manage to spend about an hour driving around and found a nice bunch at one 4" dying elm. made for a nice meal on a ribeye. will get after them tomorrow.

pics wouldn't load from my hosting site....hmmm. link to smugmug saying spam.....???


----------



## triarchy (Mar 23, 2020)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> Bring back a few 4-packs of Hacienda beer, and I will happily buy them from you if you are passing through southeastern Wisconsin.


You have good taste in beer my friend! We didnt end up stopping by the brewery due to being so wet and not presentable. The good news is I think we are doing it all over again this Thursday, so if you are serious about that, Id pick some up and figure out the best way to meet up. If so, send me a private message and we can work out the details.


----------



## Lisa Duncan (May 31, 2020)

joebass said:


> View attachment 35272
> Grand Kids with a couple Big Foots.


Are morels still out in Wisconsin?


----------



## Lisa Duncan (May 31, 2020)

Godspeed You! Black Morel said:


> Thanks. For; clearing... That up. I! Already found: 5 lbs thanks to punctuation -- , grandma let's eat.
> 
> Anyways, happy hunting!


----------



## Lisa Duncan (May 31, 2020)

Are morels still popping up in Wisconsin?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Lisa Duncan said:


> Are morels still popping up in Wisconsin?


It’s all over now, until about next February when all the BS’ing will start all over again. Have a great summer & fall. Lots of other goodies to pick now.


----------



## Lisa Duncan (May 31, 2020)

Old Elm said:


> It’s all over now, until about next February when all the BS’ing will start all over again. Have a great summer & fall. Lots of other goodies to pick now.


Ok I thought they come up may to mid June


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Yep that is a chicken target.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Do you hunt chickens with a bow?


----------

